# Sim City: Maxis liefert mit Patch 6 Bugfixes und eine neue Region



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Maxis liefert mit Patch 6 Bugfixes und eine neue Region*

					Mit Patch 6 für Sim City liefert Maxis eine neue Region und arbeitet darüber hinaus zahlreiche Probleme in der Städtesimulation ab. Die Neuerungen stellen wir im Detail hier vor. Außerdem gibt es Bilder zu den neuen Gebäuden, die Maxis für die Städte eingebunden hat.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Maxis liefert mit Patch 6 Bugfixes und eine neue Region*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (31. Juli 2013)

Kein Offline-Patch, Kein SimCity.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

So würde ich es nicht einmal nehmen wenn es in einer Corn Flakes Schachtel liegt. Ohne Offline interessiert mich Patch City nicht


----------



## Ersy90 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es erst kaufen wenns nen Offline patch und größere Karten gibt :p


----------



## AMD (31. Juli 2013)

Was ist von vielen eigentlich das Problem bei AlwaysOn? o.o
Ich meine, wenn man keine Flatrate hat oder evtl. mal zocken will ohne das man gerade Internet hat, ok kacke 
Aber mein Desktop PC ist immer online und so wird es doch eig. auch bei den meisten Usern hier sein.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl (damit will ich jetzt hier niemanden direkt ansprechen!!!), dass sich viele Leute über alwayson beschweren, weil Sie dann genau wissen: es gibt keine gecrackte Version


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

AMD ja schön für dich und deine rosarote Brille. 1. droht ja demnächst die Drosselung vom Volumen und 2. will ich unabhängig von irgendwelchen Servern spielen können. Wenn ich ein Game kaufe will ich auch Spielstände und relevante Daten auf meinem Rechner haben. Auch haben ja nicht alle eine perfekte Anbindung am Netz. Zu dem Rest sag ich mal lieber nix


----------



## Amigo (31. Juli 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> Was ist von vielen eigentlich das Problem bei AlwaysOn? o.o
> Ich meine, wenn man keine Flatrate hat oder evtl. mal zocken will ohne das man gerade Internet hat, ok kacke
> Aber mein Desktop PC ist immer online und so wird es doch eig. auch bei den meisten Usern hier sein.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl (damit will ich jetzt hier niemanden direkt ansprechen!!!), dass sich viele Leute über alwayson beschweren, weil Sie dann genau wissen: es gibt keine gecrackte Version



So ein Schwachsinn, als ob es noch keine gecrackten Always-On Spiele gab... 
 Und nach dem Download des Patch waren gestern alle Server auf Wartung... nix mit Sim City spielen, noch ne Frage?


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2013)

AMD schrieb:


> Was ist von vielen eigentlich das Problem bei AlwaysOn? o.o
> Ich meine, wenn man keine Flatrate hat oder evtl. mal zocken will ohne das man gerade Internet hat, ok kacke
> Aber mein Desktop PC ist immer online und so wird es doch eig. auch bei den meisten Usern hier sein.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl (damit will ich jetzt hier niemanden direkt ansprechen!!!), dass sich viele Leute über alwayson beschweren, weil Sie dann genau wissen: es gibt keine gecrackte Version



Allgemeine Argumente gegen Always on:

- Du bist darauf angewiesen, dass die Server laufen wenn Du grade spielen willst
- Du bist darauf angewiesen, dass dein Internet grade läuft, also kannst du bei einem Internetausfall nicht die Zeit mit dem Spiel überbrücken
- Volumentarife
- Geringe Bandbreite noch in großen Teilen von Deutschland
- Schlechte Pings und dadurch verzögerte Reaktionen.

Bei SimCity im speziellen:
- Die Spielstände werden auf den Servern gespeichert, damit sind Experimente mit einer Stadt nicht möglich. Ich kann nicht mal eben ausprobieren welche Auswirkungen ungelernte Arbeiter im Atomkraftwerk meiner Stadt haben, ohne das ich die Stadt abschreiben kann.


----------



## AMD (31. Juli 2013)

Meine güte ey... fühlt euch nicht gleich so angegriffen...

Ich sagte WENN man eine Flatrate hat - wer also bei einem Volumen X gedrosselt, bei dem kann ich es verstehen!
Soweit ich weiß, sind die übertragenen Daten minimal, ich weiß ja nicht was für dich eine perfekte Anbindung ist aber bei SimCity wird diese sicher nicht benötigt*.


*Edit// FortuneHunter: Zum Volumentarif und Bandbreite habe ich schon was gesagt aber Ping?
Ich habe SimCity nicht aber kann man nicht nach begin eines Spiels auch mehrere Minuten offline sein (20 Minuten?!). Wozu also die Aussage mit dem Ping?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du den MP meinst, würde ja jedes Spiel betreffen


----------



## grenn-CB (31. Juli 2013)

@AMD
Das hat Garnichts mit gekrackter Version zu tun, aber was ist wenn mal das Internet ausfällt wenn der Provider ein Problem hat?
Oder später die Server von EA abgeschaltet werden?
Sollte es dann ein Offline Patch geben sollen sie es jetzt sagen, denn ich kaufe mir doch kein Spiel was ich ein paar Jahren nicht mehr nutzen kann.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Juli 2013)

Deswegen steht das mit dem Ping ja auch unter allgemeines und nicht spezielles.

Außerdem nenne mir einen vernünftigen Grund, warum ein Einzelspielertitel Always on sein sollte.

Ein paar mal durfte ich bisher erleben, wie gut dieses Konzept aufgeht, wenn die ersten paar Tage nach Start gar nichts geht.

2 mal hat mir das ein Spiel umsonst eingebracht, aber oft genug auch nur ein Schulterzucken der Publischer.


----------



## DriveByFM (31. Juli 2013)

SimCity5? Das wird noch gespielt? Solange es keine großen Karten gibt ist es einfach zu langweilig.


----------



## Stroiner (31. Juli 2013)

Haben die denn den Fehler mit den nicht spielbaren Städten gefixt?
Seitdem ich 2 Städte nicht mehr laden und betreten kann, spiele ich es nämlich nicht mehr.


Edit:

Ne, die sind immernoch weg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2013)

Muss wirklich in jedem Sim City Thread das Geschreie nach einer Offline-Version und größeren Maps und die Diskussion um das Always-On losgehen?
Offensichtlich hat EA kein Interesse daran, das zu implementieren und hier erreicht es doch eh keinen...


----------



## DriveByFM (31. Juli 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Muss wirklich in jedem Sim City Thread das Geschreie nach einer Offline-Version und größeren Maps und die Diskussion um das Always-On losgehen?
> Offensichtlich hat EA kein Interesse daran, das zu implementieren und hier erreicht es doch eh keinen...



Ja muss.


----------



## Roterfred (31. Juli 2013)

Amigo schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, als ob es noch keine gecrackten Always-On Spiele gab...
> Und nach dem Download des Patch waren gestern alle Server auf Wartung... nix mit Sim City spielen, noch ne Frage?


 
das ist aber nix neues, das gibts schon bei sehr vielen Spielen das die Server runterfahren wenn gewartet wird.


----------



## Borg12 (31. Juli 2013)

moin

trotzdem werde ich es nicht kaufen so lange es keine größeren karten gib


grüße


----------



## Amigo (31. Juli 2013)

Roterfred schrieb:


> das ist aber nix neues, das gibts schon bei sehr vielen Spielen das die Server runterfahren wenn gewartet wird.


Sicher, aber wir reden von Sim City und da fasst man sich doch zu Recht an den Kopf wenn man sein "privates" Spiel nicht starten kann... 

THX Never Settle


----------



## Sunjy (31. Juli 2013)

Wieso wird den Volumenverträge als Negativepunkt für AlwaysOn genannt? Ist doch jeder selber schuld wenn er sich einen Volumentarif holt. 

Ich werde weiterhin ohne Volumenbegrenzung surfen von daher würd ich das nicht als grund heranziehen.


----------



## Fjoergyn (31. Juli 2013)

Es wird aber in einiger Zeit nur noch Volumentarife geben, wenn die Telekom damit erfolg hat. Vodafone, 1&1, Kabel Deutschland werden da schnell nachziehen...


----------



## CiD (1. August 2013)

Der Großteil dieses Threads besteht nur aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o

und das meist von Leuten die es noch nicht mal besitzen!


----------



## DerBratmaxe (1. August 2013)

CiD schrieb:


> Der Großteil dieses Threads besteht nur aus:
> und das meist von Leuten die es noch nicht mal besitzen!


 
Woran das wohl liegt


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2013)

Köpft mich, aber ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn alle Spiele mit einer Olways On Funktion erscheinen, man sieht anhand vergangenen Ereignissen wie Sim City oder Diablo 3 dass sich diese sehr gut verkauft haben, ich denke eine solche Lösung würde den PC Markt wohl erheblich stärken und wir würden mehr und bessere Spiele bekommen als irgendwelche blöden Ports die nur unnötig Leistung fressen.
Und es würde eventuell mal auch einen exklusiven AAA Titel für den PC geben, derzeit sehe ich ja nur Star Citizen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2013)

Klar und wenn dann in ein paar Jahren alle feststellen, dass die Server ihrer Spielesammlung fast alle abgeschaltet wurden und sie ihre Games nicht mehr spielen können, bricht man damit dem PC das Genick.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2013)

Trotzdem bringt so ein Onlinezwang für den Publisher meist bessere Verkaufszahlen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht das sich D3 etwa 10 Mio mal verkauft hat, kann man fast davon ausgehen das man dies ohne Onlineanbindung nicht geschafft hätte.
Von den 10 Mio hätten sich wahrscheinlich 5 Millionen das Spiel erst mal illegal besorgt, und ein großer Anteil hätte dann komplett drauf verzichtet sich das Spiel im Anschluss zu kaufen.

Und bei Spielen mit Onlineanbindung kann der Publisher immer noch einen Offlinepatch bringen, sollte er die Server irgendwann abstellen.

PS: Aus Sicht der Kunden bin ich aber trotzdem gegen Onlineanbindung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2013)

Natürlich funktioniert das kurzfristig sehr gut und wenn nur ein paar Games wegen fehlender Server nicht mehr laufen, fällt das auch nicht ins Gewicht, aber wenn dieser Onlinezwang breitflächig eingesetzt wird, wird man fast alles irgendwann nicht mehr spielen können, denn die nötigen Server werden sicher keine 10-20 Jahre laufen. 

Gerade EA ist hier ein Paradebeispiel, denn bei jedem neuen Fifa werden die Server der Vorgängerversion runter gefahren. 
Das betrifft dort zwar nur den MP, aber wenn sowas generell für den SP kommt, ist das ein Problem.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Gerade EA ist hier ein Paradebeispiel, denn bei jedem neuen Fifa werden die Server der Vorgängerversion runter gefahren.
> Das betrifft dort zwar nur den MP, aber wenn sowas generell für den SP kommt, ist das ein Problem.



Wobei das jetzt wieder eine andere Situation darstellt.
Es ging hier ja um Onlineanbindung im SP Bereich.

Das man für MP natürlich Server braucht ist klar, da hilft auch kein Offlinepatch.
Wie das mit Fifa ist weis ich nicht. Spiele im Shooter Bereich ala BF funktionieren nach Jahren noch.
Wobei bei Fifa die Server eben von EA kommen.

Wird da gleich der letzte Teil abgetrennt, oder erst etliche Teile davor?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2013)

Zumindest bei den PS3-Versionen ist alles was nicht aktuell ist weg und nicht mal für Fifa Street gibt es die nötigen Server. 

Leider stellt das auch keine andere Situation dar, denn falls in 5 Jahren ein neues Sim City kommen sollte, werden einfach die Server der jetzigen Version abgeschaltet und man hat sich ein Spiel gekauft, das man dann nicht mehr spielen kann, zumindest nicht, falls kein Offline-Patch nachgereicht wird, was ich aber nicht erwarte, denn hier geht es eben nur um den Gewinn.


----------



## Cosmas (1. August 2013)

oh ja always on is sooo toll und als nächstes, musst du dann dir nen termin holen, bei dem ein mitarbeiter zu dir kommt, natürlich für teuer extra geld, nur um zu prüfen ob deine version auch wirklich legal und zum vollpreis etc gekauft wurde, ausserdem checkt er gleich noch das OS auf original und wenn ihm der tower nicht gefällt, darfst du, dein grade frisch gekauftes spiel, trotzdem nicht spielen...

*facepalm*

es gibt keine guten gründe für always on und ausgerechnet sim city und diablo als paradebeispiele dafür aufzuführen...ist mal wieder absolut hirnrissig, waren beide titel von anfang an gewaltiger kritik ausgesetzt und haben sich eher durch die blödheit der idiotischen kunden und über ihren namen, als über ihre qualität und kundenfreundlichkeit verkauft...beide spiele stellen damit eher negativbeispiele dar und nichts worauf ijeamand, ausser den greedy basterds, stolz sein könnte.

sim city is ne reine katastrophe und wird weiterhin mit nichtkauf und nichtachtung gestraft.


----------



## Lg3 (1. August 2013)

Leute die sich über Always on beschweren sind einfach Lächerlich.


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2013)

Olways on bringt nach jetzigem Stand auch sehr gute Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC, ich bin mir absolut sicher die beiden Spiele hätten sich nicht annähernd so gut verkauft wenn sie auch offline spielbar wären.

Nach 2-3 Jahren sollen die Publisher dann einen Offlinepatch geben, bis dahin haben die Interessenten es schon gekauft, erstens haben sie durch sehr viel höhere Verkaufszahlen mehr Gewinn gemacht, und zweitens sparen sie durch einen Offline Patch nach 2-3 Jahren die Serverkosten.
In Zukunft wird man so oder so immer und überall online sein müssen, man sollte sich langsam daran gewöhnen.
Ansonsten wird man womöglich immer mit miserablen Ports leben müssen, und große Exklusivtitel (keine Strategietitel, sondern mal ein Kaliber a la The Last of Us, Heavy Rain, Halo oder Uncharted) werden nie auf dem PC erscheinen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2013)

Klar, wenn man sich auf die Gutmütigkeit der BWLer verlässt, die sicher immer schön Offlinepatches nachreichen lassen werden, damit man auch die älteren Versionen spielen kann, weil sie ja nicht ausschließlich an den Verkaufszahlen der neuen Spiele interessiert sind, kann man dieses System mit ruhigem Gewissen unterstützen. 
Die Geschichte hat ja gezeigt, dass sich wegen den PC-Gamern gewisse Dinge wie F2P und DRM ohne Probleme durchsetzen konnten, also kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sich der Onlinezwang durchsetzt. 

Folgendes Szenario ist etwas überzogen:
2014 setzt sich der Onlinezwang bei PC-Games breitflächig durch. 
2019 werden die PC-Gamer festgestellt haben, dass sie den Großteil ihrer Games nicht mehr spielen können, weswegen die Verkaufszahlen von AAA-Titeln beim PC sinken und nur noch DRMfreie Indie-Games verkauft werden. 
2022 werden sich AMD und NVidia vom Endkundenmarkt zurückziehen, denn diese Indie-Games laufen auch auf den Intel und AMD IGPs. 
2024 gibt es den klassischen Gaming-PC nicht mehr.


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2013)

Den Offlinepatch macht der Publisher auch nur zu seinem eigenem Interesse, der spart nämlich die Serverkosten.
Und womöglich wird der Patch schon zu während der Hauptentwicklungszeit entwickelt und dann später nachgereicht.

Ehere wird Kim Jong Un die Welt beherrschen als dass dieses Szenario eintritt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2013)

Wozu einen Patch nach reichen?
Um Serverkosten zu sparen, schaltet man sie einfach ab und die Kunden können dann ja die neue Version spielen.


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wozu einen Patch nach reichen?
> Um Serverkosten zu sparen, schaltet man sie einfach ab und die Kunden können dann ja die neue Version spielen.


 
Durch den Patch können dann eventuell all Jene spielen die sich bis zuletzt von der Always On-Funktion wehrten.
Und so ein Patch kostet dem Publisher kaum was, er wird einfach nebenbei in der Hauptentwicklungszeit entwickelt, 2-3 Jahre später kommen sowieso kaum mehr Updates für Spiele bzw. mann kann sie ja manuell runterladen.
Es wäre ja dumm die Server abzuschalten und das Spiel unspielbar zu machen, mit älteren Teilen verdient man noch eine Menge Kohle.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Durch den Patch können dann eventuell all Jene spielen die sich bis zuletzt von der Always On-Funktion wehrten.
> Und so ein Patch kostet dem Publisher kaum was, er wird einfach nebenbei in der Hauptentwicklungszeit entwickelt, 2-3 Jahre später kommen sowieso kaum mehr Updates für Spiele bzw. mann kann sie ja manuell runterladen.
> Es wäre ja dumm die Server abzuschalten und das Spiel unspielbar zu machen, mit älteren Teilen verdient man noch eine Menge Kohle.


 
EA hat ja schon in Vergangenheit bewiesen, wie sie das verstehen. Server abschalten und fertig. Man kann ja nicht erwarten, dass nach all den Jahren noch jemand so alte Kamellen spielt.

Ich finde es sehr blauäugig, von Publischern zu erwarten, dass sie einen Offlinepatch veröffentlichen.
EA beißt sich wahrscheinlich jetzt noch in den Hintern, dass SimCity 4 nicht schon ein Always On hatte. Dann müssten jetzt nämlich alle Spieler die SimCity spielen wollen auf Sim City 5 zurückgreifen. 
Die Einnahmen für SimCity 5 währen ja dann noch höher.

Solange wirtschaftliches Denken das Handeln der Publisher bestimmt, so lange kannst Du auf Offline-Patches lange warten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2013)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Leute die sich über Always on beschweren sind einfach Lächerlich.



Danke, das Kompliment gebe ich ungeöffnet zurück.
Immer schön alles bejubeln was denen so einfällt, das der Spieler damit kürzere Enden in die Hände bekommt ist ja auch ein Feature.
Mich würde dort eh nur der Singleplayer reizen und dazu brauch ich es nicht. Ohne den Boykott der Spieler machen die bald was sie wollen


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man sich auf die Gutmütigkeit der BWLer verlässt, die sicher immer schön Offlinepatches nachreichen lassen werden, damit man auch die älteren Versionen spielen kann, weil sie ja nicht ausschließlich an den Verkaufszahlen der neuen Spiele interessiert sind, kann man dieses System mit ruhigem Gewissen unterstützen.
> Die Geschichte hat ja gezeigt, dass sich wegen den PC-Gamern gewisse Dinge wie F2P und DRM ohne Probleme durchsetzen konnten, also kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sich der Onlinezwang durchsetzt.



Rischtisch. Man meckert jahrelang in Foren, doch Sim City, Diablo 3 verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot, und Steam, Origin und Co freuen sich stetig wachsender Gesellschaft.




> Folgendes Szenario ist etwas überzogen:
> 2014 setzt sich der Onlinezwang bei PC-Games breitflächig durch.
> 2019 werden die PC-Gamer festgestellt haben, dass sie den Großteil ihrer Games nicht mehr spielen können, weswegen die Verkaufszahlen von AAA-Titeln beim PC sinken und nur noch DRMfreie Indie-Games verkauft werden.
> 2022 werden sich AMD und NVidia vom Endkundenmarkt zurückziehen, denn diese Indie-Games laufen auch auf den Intel und AMD IGPs.
> 2024 gibt es den klassischen Gaming-PC nicht mehr.



Vielleicht etwas überspitzt, aber durchaus vorstellbar.
 Das NV und AMD irgendwann keine HighEnd Karten mehr machen vermute ich schon seid Jahren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2013)

Das wäre durchaus möglich mit dem Cloud - Gaming, da würde dann schon fast eine Office - Möhre reichen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. August 2013)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Leute die sich über Always on beschweren sind einfach Lächerlich.


Leute, die sich keinerlei Gedanken machen und nichtskritisch hinterfragen, sind einfach lächerlich.

Nur  weil fast jeder heute ne Flaterate von 2MBit+ hat, heißt das noch lange  nicht, das jedes Programm/Spiel davon auch jederzeit gebrauch machen  darf. 
Zumal für Dinge, die sich als nachweislich falsch herausstellen: 
Oh,  wir brauchen die permanente Internetverbindung, damit wir in der Cloud  die ach so komplexe Simulation berechnen können, weil die heutigen PCs  einfach zu schwach dafür sind. Das ist lächerlich.

Leute, die  freiwillig den Datenschutz in den Wind schießen und lauthals im Bus  telefonisch erklären, wie geil es gestern abend war, rumgepoppt zu  haben, die sind lächerlich.

Vieles ist lächerlicher, als die Beschwerde über ein unnötiges Always On.


----------



## Amigo (1. August 2013)

Wie kann man nur Always-On mit guten Verkaufszahlen rechtfertigen... wie tief sind wir Gamer gesunken?! 
Statt gute Games ohne Restriktionen würdigen wir bald nur noch Offline-Modi etc... bekloppte, verkehrte Welt! 

Kopf -> Tisch!!!


----------



## RavionHD (2. August 2013)

Ich will hier niemanden bevorurteilen, aber oft denke ich nur dass Online Zwang für sie bedeutet dass kein Crack verfügbar ist und das Spiel somit "gratis" verfügbar ist...

Wessen PC ist heute denn nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbunden?
Es hört sich zwar böse an, aber ich persönlich wäre für die Methode des Onlinezwanges mit abschließendem Offline Patch, schlicht und einfach weil Publisher mit dieser Methode auf dem PC viel mehr Geld verdienen würden und wir in Zukunft damit bessere und exklusive Spiele bekommen würden und keine schlechten Ports.
Ich würde mir keine Playstation 4 kaufen wenn ich auf dem PC gleichwertige Titel spielen könnte, die kommen aber nur wenn der PC als Spieleplattform wirtschaftlich stärker wird, und die oben erwähnte Methode würde sicher dazu beitragen.
The Witcher 2, ein tolles, genial durchdachtes Spiel mit einer tollen PC Entwicklung wurde bis zum 30 November 2011 eine Millionen mal verkauft und geschätzt 4.5 Millionen mal illegal heruntergeladen, und es wurde sogar sehr harmlos geschätzt:
The Witcher 2: CD Projekt schätzt 4,5 Mio. illegale Downloads • Eurogamer.de

Hätten von diesen 4.5 Millionen Menschen die es illegal geladen haben zwei Millionen weitere gekauft (vermutlich haben es ja einige "getestet" und anschließend gekauft), dann hätte The Witcher 3 ein wesentlich größeres Budget und könnte vermutlich noch besser werden als es sein wird, und es wird definitiv ein sehr tolles Spiel werden!
Der reine Wahnsinn übrigens auch die Tatsache dass The Witcher 3 sogar besser als The Witcher 2 komplett ohne Kopierschutz kommt und man es verkaufen kann/könnte, das Vertrauen seitens der Entwickler bzw. des Publishers auf die Community ist riesig, zu 99% wird diese jedoch missbraucht und man sieht eventuell schon Tage vor Release einen Crack im Internet.
Würde das Projekt (weil viele ja meinen sie kaufen keine Spiele weil sie es nicht weiterverkaufen können und keine Accountbindung haben wollen) scheitern, dann sollten Publisher sofort die Always On Methode verwenden, denn den meisten Leuten sind solche Sachen wie Steam, Origin oder Uplay sowieso egal, sie gehen nach dem Motto "Was ich nicht zahlen muss, das zahle ich nicht" vor und laden die Spiele sowieso runter, egal wie freundlich Publisher gegenüber dem Kunden sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2013)

Du appellierst hier aber an die Gutmütigkeit der Publisher, dass sie ja einen Offlinepatch nach reichen. 
Wieso sollten sie das aber machen?
Wenn der Nachfolger von einem Game erscheint, wollen sie natürlich diesen verkaufen und da kann man ja schon fast erwarten, dass man dann keinen Patch für ein altes Game bekommt. 

Beim Onlinezwang begibt man sich in die vollkommene Abhängigkeit vom Publisher und wenn mal wieder einer Pleite geht (THQ), verliert man ziemlich sicher auch seine Games, denn die haben dann ganz andere Probleme als noch mal schnell nett zur Community zu sein. 

Das beste Beispiel für kurzsichtiges Verhalten ist hier wieder mal EA. 
Da wurden schnell mal ein paar bekannte Studios geschlossen, nur um dann zu behaupten, dass man doch so einige Fehler gemacht hat. Diese Aussage reiht sich dann aber bei den ganzen hohlen Phrasen von ihnen ein, denn solange der Gewinn passt, wird keinem entgegengekommen. 
Welches dieser geschlossenen Studios hätte hier wohl noch einen Offlinepatch nach reichen können?

Denen von Blizzard traue ich noch irgendwie zu, dass sie, falls irgendwann mal ein D4 kommen sollte, einen Patch bringen, aber auch damit kann man nicht sicher rechnen, denn wozu auch?
Es werden etliche Jahre vergehen, bis mal wieder ein neues Diablo kommen könnte und nur wegen ein paar Spielern, die D3 dann noch spielen, wird man sich eher nicht den Aufwand antun und D3 patchen. 

Man sollte immer daran denken, dass es den Publishern um den kurz- bis höchstens mittelfristigen Gewinn geht, weswegen sie auch kein Interesse daran haben, dass jemand alte Spiele spielt, bzw. überhaupt spielen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (2. August 2013)

Zum 100 mal:
Es wäre sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch grundsätzlich kundenfreulicher wenn man den Offlinepatch schon während der Hauptentwicklungszeit macht, und natürlich werden alte Spiele dann verpatcht, der Publisher möchte ja sowohl an neuen als auch an alten Spielen verdienen, es wäre aus Unternehmensicht gesehen dumm dem alten Spiel kein Offlinepatch zu geben, außerdem würde sowas einen gewaltigen Shitstorm geben, und viele Kunden würden keine Produkte mehr vom Publisher kaufen, und was so ein Shitstorm alles auslösen kann sieht man ja bei der Xbox One und co.


----------



## CiD (2. August 2013)

Mich grauts jetzt schon wenn ich daran denke, dass CCP irgendwann die Server für EvE-Online ausknippst...und es ist kein Offline Patch zu erwarten. 

Verdammich nochmal!

Irgendwie finde ich diese Diskussion total unnötig. Hier gibt es 2 Parteien die sich nur an Spekulationen hochzieht. Die einen glauben an offline Patches und die anderen nicht.
Weder das eine, noch das andere ist sicher! Warum zieht ihr euch so dermaßen künstlich daran hoch? 

Wenn man sich eine PC-Spiel kauft, dann kauft man Nutzungsrechte die für einen Zeitraum gelten, und zwar solange bis der Publisher einen, für die Lauffähigkeit des Spiels nötigen, Service einstellt. PUNKT!

Wem das nicht passt, der muss das Spiel ja nicht kaufen. Thats iT!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2013)

Ja, bei der XBox One sieht man schön, was Kunden von Always On halten, aber anscheinend denken die etwas weiter. 
Einen Publisher interessiert es relativ wenig, wie viele Leute sich ein Game nach 2-3 Jahren für 10€ aus der Grabbelkiste holen, denn dann steht bei vielen schon der Nachfolger im Regal, welcher schon finanziert werden musste, außerdem müsste irgendwer den ganzen BWLern mal erklären, was Kundenfreundlichkeit überhaupt ist. 

Während die Leute bei der XBox auf die Barrikaden geklettert sind, gibt es doch tatsächlich PC-Gamer, die so etwas noch gut heißen. Sorry, aber so eine Sichtweise halte ich einfach nur für naiv.

@CiD
Wieso Spekulationen?
EA dreht regelmäßig die Server für alte Sportspiele ab.


----------



## CiD (2. August 2013)

*@Nailgun:*
Tief Luft holen und mal drüber nachdenken!
Bei der XBox-One würde das für ALLE Spiele gelten. Tut es das denn auch beim PC? Nein! Also! Ball flach halten! 

BTW: EA ist aber nicht er einzige Publisher auf diesem Planeten und wer sich von denen überhaupt noch Spiele kauft, ist noch naiver als die Olways-On vertreter!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2013)

Ja, doch auch bei der XBox hätte man Patches bringen können, aber irgendwie rechneten dort eher wenige damit. 
Würde man Always On jetzt breitflächig bei PC-Games einsetzen, würde es zwar nicht alle, aber zumindest den Großteil der Spiele betreffen und ich sehe so etwas als Nachteil.

Das Ganze könnte man mit einem MMO mit monatlichen Kosten vergleichen. 
Solange das Spiel auf den Servern läuft, zahlt man brav an den Publisher, damit man es spielen kann, denn anders läuft es ja nicht. 
Kommt dann ein Nachfolger, werden die Server abgeschaltet und man muss für den Nachfolger bezahlen. 
Von all dem, was man vorher investiert hat, hat man dann aber nichts mehr.


----------



## CiD (2. August 2013)

*@Nailgun:*
Nochmal für dich, zum Mitschreiben!

Wenn du ein Spiel erwirbst, dann erwirbst du Nutzungsrechte für einen bestimmten Zeitraum! NEIN es ist nicht Lebenslang! Man sollte sich mal die Nutzungsbedingungen der Spielepublisher durchlesen, da steht das drin und wenn einen das nicht passt, kauft man eben nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. August 2013)

Es ist ja nett, dass du mir jetzt laufend Dinge erzählst, die ich schon weiß, aber bei einem MMO ist die Lage auch jedem klar, zumindest sollte es so sein. 
Alles was bei einem normalen Spiel die Nutzungsrechte maßgeblich betrifft, oder sie auch einfach mal beendet, sollte dann aber auf der Packung stehen. 
Steht bei Sim City ein "Bei Abschaltung der Server erlischt das Nutzungsrecht."?


----------



## Cosmas (2. August 2013)

also CiD, das is schon wirklich naiv und spielt der gier der publisher nur in die hände, wa du da so vom stapel lässt.

eine spiel lizenz gilt für immer oder darf ich das spiel nicht mehr verwenden, wenn iein server abgeschaltet wird?
du solltest normale spiele nicht mit mmos wie eve verwechseln...

da lob ich mir ältere spiele, wo das alles kein thema war und ich mein spiel hatte und es auch noch 10jahre später zocken kann, wann und wie ich lust habe...aber das is ja anscheinend ganz doll schlecht und dürfte nicht erlaubt sein oder?

als nächstes kommt dann tatsache: achtung diese spiellizenz ist nur für 3 monate gültig, möchten sie das spiel weiterhin spielen, müssen sie 19.95 für weitere 3 monate auf den tisch legen...und du fändest das dann wohl auch noch ok?.

Bobi genauso...naiv bis ins detail und gleich mal alle gamer hier und anderswo unter generalverdacht stellen...super kollege, echt super.


----------



## RavionHD (2. August 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> also CiD, das is schon wirklich naiv und spielt der gier der publisher nur in die hände, wa du da so vom stapel lässt.
> 
> eine spiel lizenz gilt für immer oder darf ich das spiel nicht mehr verwenden, wenn iein server abgeschaltet wird?
> du solltest normale spiele nicht mit mmos wie eve verwechseln...
> ...


 
Das basiert auf Fakten, schau Dir doch mal den Link an.


----------



## CiD (2. August 2013)

Cosmas schrieb:


> also CiD, das is schon wirklich naiv und spielt der gier der publisher nur in die hände, wa du da so vom stapel lässt.


Nicht naiv!..Zeitgemäß! 

Früher, vor vielen vielen Jahren, gab es so etwas natürlich noch nicht und ich wünsche mir diese Zeiten mindestens genauso sehr zurück wie Du und andere. Aber diese Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei! Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. 



Cosmas schrieb:


> eine spiel lizenz gilt für immer oder darf ich das spiel nicht mehr verwenden, wenn iein server abgeschaltet wird?


Eine Nutzerlizenz gilt nur solange wie der Bereitsteller die Nutzung gewährleistet. Wenn die Software nunmal an einen Online-Zwang gebunden ist, gilt das Nutzungsrecht solange, wie der Service bereitgestellt wird, es sei denn der Publisher patcht das DRM selbst raus. Wenn das nicht passiert, ist halt Feierabend aber genaueres findet man in Jeder AGB eines Publishers. 
Wer sich Spiele mit Onlinezwang kauft, hat auch Internet und dadurch hat er auch die Möglichkeit sich über die Nutzungsrechte bei diversen Publishern zu Informieren.

Wie sagt man so schön: ignorantia legis non excusat 

Wer immer noch in der Steinzeit lebt brauch sich nicht zu wundern wenn er mit moderneren Sachen Probleme bekommt. Leider.



Cosmas schrieb:


> du solltest normale spiele nicht mit mmos wie eve verwechseln...


Das tue ich auch nicht aber der Trend geht nun mal in Richtung Online-Game. Sieht man ja z.B. auch gut an BF3 (BF2 konnte man noch offline Spielen, das ist aber gute 10 Jahre her!) u. SimCity. Ja leider kommen sie von dem gleichem Sauhaufen: EA. 
Bei Steam bit es über 2000 Spiele, wieviele davon haben denn schon Online-Zwang? Kann man glaub ich an 1-2 Händen abzählen. Na holla die Waldfee! 



Cosmas schrieb:


> da lob ich mir ältere spiele, wo das alles kein thema war und ich mein spiel hatte und es auch noch 10jahre später zocken kann, wann und wie ich lust habe...aber das is ja anscheinend ganz doll schlecht und dürfte nicht erlaubt sein oder?


Wie schon genagt, wünsche ich mir diese Zeiten auch gern wieder zurück aber mit dem heutigen technischen Standard und den Möglichkeiten die einen "User" (Konsumenten) dadurch ermöglicht werden, ist das nur eine Konsequenz daraus.
Aber leider wird diese Konsequenz von vielen Publishern missbraucht um unfertige Spiele und anderweitigen unausgereiften Müll an den Man zu bringen.



Cosmas schrieb:


> als nächstes kommt dann tatsache: achtung diese spiellizenz ist nur für 3 monate gültig, möchten sie das spiel weiterhin spielen, müssen sie 19.95 für weitere 3 monate auf den tisch legen...und du fändest das dann wohl auch noch ok?.


Nö...wie kommst du denn darauf? 

Dieses Scenario ist aber garnichtmal so undenkbar. Stell dir vor, Steam würde auf Flatrates umstellen und man müsse pro Monat 30€ Locker machen aber kann dafür jedes Spiel spielen welches angeboten wird. Zahlste mal nicht, kannste dich nicht einloggen und nicht spielen...egal ob MP oder SP.

Wünschen tut sich das wohl kaum einer...das Merkel ist auch Kanzlerin geworden, gewollt ab ich das jedenfalls nicht. Mehr als wählen und Voten bleibt einen aber nicht übrig. 

Macht halt Petitionen auf und/oder postet die Links quer durch Netz...aber macht das einer von Euch? Nö! Und warum nicht? 

Nicht das mich hier jemand falsch versteht: Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Verfechter des Online-Zwangs aber so ist das nunmal. Dinge ändern sich aufgrund des Fortschritts und der damit einhergehenden Defizite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2013)

Wenn genug Kunden sich dagegen wehren oder den Dreck im Regal lassen bleibt denen nix übrig als zurück zu rudern. Es hat nix mit always On oder Steinzeit zu tun sondern geht einfach um das Prinzip das die nicht alles machen können was die wollen. Aber die Masse hier gruppiert sich sich lieber als Bittsteller ein und Lemminge ein ( wenn ich mir schon Crackerei gefallen lassen muss )


----------



## CiD (2. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn genug Kunden sich dagegen wehren oder den Dreck im Regal lassen bleibt denen nix übrig als zurück zu rudern.


Rüchtöch! 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit always On oder Steinzeit zu tun sondern geht einfach um das Prinzip das die nicht alles machen können was die wollen.


Es geht doch prinzipiell immer um etwas was dem Kunden nicht passt. Aber macht wer aktiv was dagegen außer nur seinen Frust in irgendwelchen, für Publisher, uninteressanten Foren zu posten?
Ich für mein Teil kauf mir seit BF3 kein Titel mehr, der mich dazu zwingt immer Online zu sein um spielen zu können. Bei mir stößt man da auf Granit, da kann das Spiel noch so gehypt werden. Damit bin ich zu frieden und lach über jeden der sich immerzu nur aufregt aber dennoch den Publishern das Geld in den Rachen schiebt. Haha... 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber die Masse hier gruppiert sich sich lieber als Bittsteller ein und Lemminge ein ( wenn ich mir schon Crackerei gefallen lassen muss )


Wo und welche Masse?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2013)

Ich kaufe seit ein paar Jahren nur noch wenige Spiele und diese bewußt.

Naja die meisten Leute quaken doch nur und wenn das Game in den Handel kommt werfen die als 1. die Kohle über den Tresen


----------



## Cosmas (2. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kaufe seit ein paar Jahren nur noch wenige Spiele und diese bewußt.
> 
> Naja die meisten Leute quaken doch nur und wenn das Game in den Handel kommt werfen die als 1. die Kohle über den Tresen




DAS aber sowas von!

die meisten spiele, werden den ansprüchen nicht gerecht, sind nicht mein genre oder nur die xte forsetzung eines CoD und co und das brauch ich nicht.

das vielkopierte witcher, verdient jedoch jede kopie zu recht und evtl kaufen einige davon wenigstens den 3ten teil, weil der 2te überzeugte...ich als offline fan und deswegen ja anscheinend gleich cracker und raubmordtotschlagverletzungskopierer, werd mir nach 1 und 2 auch den 3ten kaufen.

aber ach so tolle und vielverkaufte titel, wie schrott village und gayblo 1 werden ihren weg nicht auf meine platte finden, so sehr ich die vorläufer mochte.
mancher "fortschritt oder zeitgeist" ist halt einfach nur ein rückschritt, restriktiv und einfach kundengängelung und bevormundung.

es gibt nach wie vor keinen guten grund für always on.


----------

